# Hello :) New here



## Sammy (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi I'm new here, I'm from the Uk and have 5 cats, 
Mitz 








Tango & Courtney 








Rags








and Bones









Just wanted to introduce my babies


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*New here*

Hi, I'm Karen and I joined yesterday. I'm also from the UK.

I have 5 cats also. I had six up to Sunday when I had to put my darling Walter to sleep.

When I feel better I too will post pictures of my furry friends.

Welcome aboard - there are lots of lovely caring people here!!!!

Karen


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Wow, great cats!!! Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Great pictures and a warm welcome to you and yours


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Sammy! Your cats are lovely.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Sammy
You have such beautiful kitties


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Sammy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Wild_kitten (Aug 2, 2004)

welcome fellow Britain hehe :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love Courtney's black spot on her side :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

HI I just joined today! This is awesome. Now i can talk cats whenever i want! I love the pictures too!


----------

